# My "Tactical" 1100



## John Brown

I stopped in at one of my favorite small gun shops, and spotted this Remington 1100 hiding amongst a bunch of shotguns.




























In awesome shape, and already kinda "tactical".


----------



## Rupert

Are you a lefty? That is one heck of a find.


----------



## John Brown

Yessir, I am. I've always got my eye out for long guns for lefties. This 1100 almost leaped off the rack, into my hands!


----------



## dondavis3

Man I'm a lefty and love my Remington 1100










But I'd rather have yours :mrgreen:

Good buy

:smt1099


----------



## cougartex

Very nice, congratulations. :smt023


----------

